# TAHC Modifies Entry Requirements Effective Immediately for Cervids DUE TO CWD



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Wednesday, June 13, 2012 

TAHC Modifies Entry Requirements Effective Immediately for Cervids DUE TO CWD 

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/06/tahc-modifies-entry-requirements.html


----------



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Monday, June 18, 2012 

natural cases of CWD in eight Sika deer (Cervus nippon) and five Sika/red deer crossbreeds captive Korea and Experimental oral transmission to red deer (Cervus elaphus elaphus) 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/06/natural-cases-of-cwd-in-eight-sika-deer.html


----------

